# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  SQL Checkers Game

## swint002

Stored procedure that allows you to play checkers in sql query analyzer.
http://www.geocities.com/swint002/checkers.txt

or download from here.

Let me know what you think.
Enjoy.

----------

